# Express entry, FSW, work experience, self employed (freelancer)



## MAamer (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello
First of all, sorry if the title doesn't make much sense, I tried to make it as concise as possible, while showing what I'm asking about.

My question is: Does my work as a self-employed freelancer count in the FSW system?
As far as I know, you have to show a reference letter with many details to get these points which is not possible for me as a self-employed freelancer,


Here under Proof of work experience
Applications received on or after January 1, 2015, for permanent residence programs subject to the Express Entry completeness check

if the applicant is self-employed, articles of incorporation or other evidence of business ownership, evidence of self-employment income and documentation from third-party individuals indicating the service provided along with payment details (self-declared main duties or affidavits are not acceptable proof of self-employed work experience).

Which should be the answer to my question BUT what made me confused is when I searched for "Canada immigration self-employed"
I got to this link
Entrepreneurs and investors: Self-employed people
Self-employed people
The Self-Employed Program seeks to bring people who will become self-employed in Canada. They must have either:

relevant experience in cultural activities or athletics, and
intend and be able to make a significant contribution to the cultural or athletic life of Canada, or
experience in managing a farm, and
intend and be able to buy and manage a farm in Canada.

I'm neither of these so I got confused does the self-employed in the first link only apply in these two cases? or is it a completely different program.

One more question assuming that my experience does count
It's not as easy to show that you work for specific number of hours as a freelancer, how easy or hard is it to get the experience counted

For example, here they are talking about the number of hours not just the years of experience 

Who can apply: Federal skilled workers
at least 1 year (1,560 hours total / 30 hours per week), continuous:
full-time at 1 job: 30 hours/week for 12 months = 1 year full time (1,560 hours)
equal amount in part-time: 15 hours/week for 24 months = 1 year full time (1,560 hours)
full-time at more than 1 job: 30 hours/week for 12 months at more than 1 job = 1 year full time (1,560 hours)


Thnks in advance for your help.


----------

